# WTB Allstar 1508 blank



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

I know its a long shot but I would love to get my hands on a uncut Allstar 1508 blank. I also build lures and would make a very good trade lures for blank as well.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I recently saw one on that new site Va. surfcasters i believe or on Stripers on line . You might also check that big tackle shop where Nathan and Nick build rods , T.W. tackle . Be patient you will find one buddy !!!


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks. I'll check


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I recently saw one on that new site Va. surfcasters i believe or on Stripers on line . You might also check that big tackle shop where Nathan and Nick build rods , T.W. tackle . Be patient you will find one buddy !!!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I have an original one bought from Ryan at Hatteras Jacks. PM if interested.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Just looking for a blank, not a built rod.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Vega Intimidator Light blank is a little easier to come by and its pretty much the same


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

lurebuilder said:


> Just looking for a blank, not a built rod.


No problem. Was confused because I sold one to a guy in Manteo a couple years ago that builds rods, so he stripped it and did what he wanted with it.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

drumchaser said:


> No problem. Was confused because I sold one to a guy in Manteo a couple years ago that builds rods, so he stripped it and did what he wanted with it.


Its all good. If I can't run up on one soon I will give you a shout.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

sanjuanworm said:


> Vega Intimidator Light blank is a little easier to come by and its pretty much the same


Probably going to take that route


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

I got 2 of the vegas...and i catch big fish on them


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

drumchaser said:


> i have an original one bought from ryan at hatteras jacks. Pm if interested.


*sold*


----------

